# USC Summer Seminar



## thegoatfarmer (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going to be attending the USC Summer Seminar, Film Critics course. The screenwriting class was full, but I am none the less looking forward to this. Starts in a few weeks, I'm just wondering if anyone has been there or has any information. Heard good things?


----------



## thegoatfarmer (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going to be attending the USC Summer Seminar, Film Critics course. The screenwriting class was full, but I am none the less looking forward to this. Starts in a few weeks, I'm just wondering if anyone has been there or has any information. Heard good things?


----------

